# Anyone else have a Turken/Naked Neck?



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I lost one of my favorite layers a month ago and another turned out to be a rooster who ended up fox food. So I ended up having only two hens. I went down to a feed store that takes in "overflow" chickens (someone finds out that they got more chicks then they could deal with, etc) and I found a pair of red Turken hens. 

So does anyone else have some of these beauties?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had turkens.....all time favorite chicken. They were good layers and such a played back cool personality. A Bob cat came in and left me with only 2 and they would follow me around every where.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I had Showgirls(silkiexturken)....they were nice but the hens went broody a lot


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> I had turkens.....all time favorite chicken. They were good layers and such a played back cool personality. A Bob cat came in and left me with only 2 and they would follow me around every where.


Did you have to put sunscreen on them in the summer?


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> I had Showgirls(silkiexturken)....they were nice but the hens went broody a lot


Those are really pretty!

For some reason only one of mine is laying.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No on the sunscreen for me.....wow!!! Those are super cool looking chickens  I love the silkies feathers but the pair I had were so mean....especially the rooster. He flew up in my brothers face.....5 at the time and drew blood.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are cool looking birds. I like them a lot but I sold/processed them off to downsize. 

I never put sunscreen on them, but then again, i never do on myself either.


----------



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

I LOVE turkens!  They were great layers and would get broody at least once a year. I crossed my hens with a dominque rooster once and got striped naked neck chicks, (they look like little dinosaurs when they hatch lol) and they were really easy to sale because everyone loved how unique they were. And I always get good reactions out of people like "what's wrong with those?", "are those sick?", "what caught those?", or once even "aww you have baby turkeys too?". Lol people always have a crazy comment about them.  

They don't get hot near as bad as the others and they do very good free range. And mine were always really friendly, they would run up to you and stand on your boots while the other hens would run away haha.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

bonfire2013 said:


> I LOVE turkens!  They were great layers and would get broody at least once a year. I crossed my hens with a dominque rooster once and got striped naked neck chicks, (they look like little dinosaurs when they hatch lol) and they were really easy to sale because everyone loved how unique they were. And I always get good reactions out of people like "what's wrong with those?", "are those sick?", "what caught those?", or once even "aww you have baby turkeys too?". Lol people always have a crazy comment about them.
> 
> They don't get hot near as bad as the others and they do very good free range. And mine were always really friendly, they would run up to you and stand on your boots while the other hens would run away haha.


Our UPS guy is enthralled with them. Every time he delivers something he has to stop and stare at them. :lol: I have a "Easter Egg" Rooster, name starts with an A, and that should make an interesting combination. Both of mine act like stuckup old ladies. They don't like mixing with the "feathered" neck hens.

Mine are all free range and the two Turkens are in heaven.


----------



## Blondeadept (Mar 5, 2014)

I ordered some cause I needed some
More chickens to make 20 and round out my order, so they would stay warm, unfortunately only one survived, a white one, but I love her she's awesome. Hatched out some eggs and guess what I got? One little naked necked black chick lol














-Kari-
One American nubian doe,one purebred lamancha doe, one boer buck. And right now two bucklings from the nubian and a buckling and doeling from the lamancha. 
Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

there are some places around the island with turken crosses (usually with the feral birds, but the turken gene comes through). they're feral, so no one puts any sunscreen on them, and they seem to do fine. I think they're so interesting looking...the bf isn't quite sold on them. we maybe getting one in the near future (a mixed breed though). I'm excited!


----------



## Blondeadept (Mar 5, 2014)

Mine doesn't get sunscreen either, her neck has always been red but it doesn't seem to bother her lol


-Kari-
One American nubian doe,one purebred lamancha doe, one boer buck. And right now two bucklings from the nubian and a buckling and doeling from the lamancha. 
Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh! the guy I'm getting pullets from had a few heritage breeds (they're hard to come by here). he has a turken hen and a 1/2 barred rock rooster (other half is egg production I think). they had a baby that's brown barred with the naked neck. it's SOO cute!


----------



## Blondeadept (Mar 5, 2014)

Aww sounds cute!


-Kari-
One American nubian doe,one purebred lamancha doe, one boer buck. And right now two bucklings from the nubian and a buckling and doeling from the lamancha. 
Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

